# Is it unusual to have a Maltese not bark?



## thepinkbee (Jul 26, 2012)

I've had my little munchkin for a month now and he really doesn't seem to make noise. Ever.

Everyone always told me that he needs to "find his voice" and he'd start yipping away once he makes his first bark.

That milestone came and went. He barks occasionally, but only when he needs to go out or he wants food. It's not even a repetitive bark, just a quick, sharp bark. Anyone else have a quiet pup?

Or does every dog eventually get noisy? I'm certainly not complaining about having a quiet Maltese. Kind of a blessing because I live in an apartment building.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Some are barkers, some are not. Count your blessings.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I have a Yorkie that hardly barks, but two others that make up for it. I say that you're lucky!


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Both of my females are barkers. My male rarely barks, when he does we all stop and look cause it's so cite. I think he scares himself whem he barks, he always looks surprised. I agree..count your blessings.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

My Kitzel wasn't a barker in the beginning---it took some time for him to bark when he was small. Liesl on the other hand is a "professional barker" & now Kitzel has become her comrade in arms!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Mine is not a big barker either. I say its a good thing and your baby just may find his voice one day.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Moon, you are a very good boy for using your inside voice. :wub:


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Chrissy is a barker...loves to "talk back" when we tell her to stop something that she might be doing the she should not be.


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

Jasmine is a Barker!!! She barks at everything and anything. It's funny when we first got her she didn't bark, and we even urged her to bark because it was so cute. But that cute stage has definitely passed!!!! Count you blessing!!!!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

thepinkbee said:


> I've had my little munchkin for a month now and he really doesn't seem to make noise. Ever.
> 
> Everyone always told me that he needs to "find his voice" and he'd start yipping away once he makes his first bark.
> 
> ...


 
Oh bless your heart. And bless your little Munchkin's heart. Oh reminds me so much of my little Kara. My Mom swore she couldn't bark. She rarely rarely rarely ever did.

In NJ, the county knocks door to door to see if you have dogs, and if they are licensed. Oh my goodness, honest, Kara rarely if ever barked, she just didn't think she had to, except, when the county came a knocking, and she let out the cutest little "ruff". Just one little "ruff". Thanks Kara :thumbsup:

Now:

Mia - Only barks when truly necessary

Leo - God love him :wub:, He has conversations with himself 

Little Ana - Rarely barks, unless she wants Mia's chewy. 

Each baby is so different. And you bring back wonderful memories of my sweet baby Kara. 

And your darling boy sounds just darling, truly enjoy and don't worry at all. :wub:


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Every pup is different! I would say be happy that he isn't a barker especially if you in an apt. Opey is a barker but will quiet down once I tell him too but he barks at all kinds of noises and if someone knocks on the door he goes nuts!! My Basset isn't a barker at all which I think is good because she can howl when she gets going once in a while. So count your lucky stars!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

They're all different. Not to bust your bubble....but my biggest barker didn't make a sound until she was 6 months old...and I got her when she was 8 weeks old. Just cross your fingers at this point.... :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Michie (May 19, 2012)

I've only had my little boy Falcon for 12 days! He is SUPER QUIET. He has barked twice so far when he was woken up by my boyfriend coming home from work. Otherwise he doesn't make a single peep. Strangers. Other animals... nothing. Just quiet and reserved. I was sad at first but now I'm thanking my lucky stars! I can MOVE and not have to worry!!!! YAY. :chili:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

lynda said:


> Some are barkers, some are not. Count your blessings.


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:Agree.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

My Bella only barks when she needs to be let out to potty or the time for her treat has passed - she will remind me that I've forgotten. Lol. I am very thankful.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Lenny is not a barker nowadays  he doesn't make a peep even when the bell rings. He did, however, bark at Snowy and growled at Crystal in the beginning, but that slowed down from little to non of it now. I have three types of malts in their 'barking frequency' . 
Snowy --> high
Crystal --> medium 
Lenny --> low to non


Sent from Kat's iPhone


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

MalteseJane said:


> :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:Agree.


 
LOL me too. How lucky!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

When Rain came to me, she did not bark period. I even consulted with some breeders because I was so worried. She finally found her voice but she doesn't bark that often but Miss CeeCee makes up for it.......they can get vocal at times when they hear a noise or someone comes into the house....then they quite down. Enjoy your baby, it may change...but do not worry about it as long as the baby seems healthy otherwise!!!:wub:


----------



## thepinkbee (Jul 26, 2012)

Very interesting guys! Moon has me worried he'll be a "professional barker" someday! Fingers crossed he'll stay the way he is now! He's generally very calm throughout all visits, sudden noises, commotions, etc. I'm hoping that's just his personality and that he doesn't feel a need to find his voice. I'm certainly very thankful for Moon right now compared to a lot of the other dogs I've come across in my neighborhood!


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Rocky was super quiet, :angry: before we got Tucker.

Now I am THAT LADY, down the street with the two annoying, tiny white dogs that yap at everyone and everything....


----------

